
Google’s Voice Search Finally Hits The iPhone  - dell9000
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/11/17/googles-voice-search-finally-hits-the-iphone/
======
dell9000
Downloaded and tried it out... you know what? It works nearly perfectly (90%?)
for traditional searches... terrible for names.

Really wish it worked with address book!

